# Shakespeare VHF antenna mount ?



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

Been doing some searching on radios and antenna mounts, notice that Shakespeare offers an adjustable Quick Connect mount allowing the matching QC antenna to be unscrewed and stowed. These are priced somewhat higher than a standard antenna and mount.... but that's the price I'll pay for convenience of stowage while not in use. Anybody else use this style? If so, does it pick up / send signal as well as stationary antenna/mount?
Would much prefer a top-of-the-line hand held, but I don't see many favorable reports on hand held VHF radios and being able to reach out very far.
Thanks for any replies.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

there is no hand held that even compares or even comes close to a stationary radio with a 8' or longer antenna. hand held radios are good around the docks or when group fishing when everybody is close. i have a 9'6" antenna that I've had the last few yrs and it has been great.

as long as the antenna is a high quality antenna it should be just as good as any other quality antenna.
sherman


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

Sherman I have a 20 ft aluminum boat do I have to have that huge 8ft antenna or can I go with something like 4 ft and still get out a good ways


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yes a 4' will work but get a good one. but its just not going to do as good as a taller antenna. the taller the antenna the better its going to work most if not all the time. the radio isn't as important as the antenna.

with my antenna i have it mounted up next to the windshield on my 21' boat. so the end doesn't reach the back of my boat when down. i fold it down and place a piece of pool noodle over the end then tie it to the rear cleat. i use a stainless steel mount for my antenna.
sherman


----------

